# Distal biceps tendon rupture



## nabernhardt (Jun 13, 2012)

trying to get suggestions on this one please.  Thought about 24341 or 24342?
thank you.
An antecubital incision was made. Hemostasis was achieved
of all venous bleeders. Meticulous care was used to protect the neurovascular structures. After dissecting the fossa, it was readily apparent that this was a myotendinous rupture of the biceps with significant retraction of the muscle belly proximally. The tendon itself after exploration clearly
did communicate down into the tuberosity and it is coursing down its normal path. The myotendinous junction showed obvious trauma. Other than a few tagging sutures to reapproximate tissue, there was really not a whole lot that could be done. Further exploration demonstrated no other abnormality. Subq was closed with 30 Monocryl. A running 3-0 Proleneclosed the skin. A sterile dressing was applied, a bulky posterior dressing, splint, and sling


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 13, 2012)

nabernhardt said:


> trying to get suggestions on this one please.  Thought about 24341 or 24342?
> thank you.
> An antecubital incision was made. Hemostasis was achieved
> of all venous bleeders. Meticulous care was used to protect the neurovascular structures. After dissecting the fossa, it was readily apparent that this was a myotendinous rupture of the biceps with significant retraction of the muscle belly proximally. The tendon itself after exploration clearly
> did communicate down into the tuberosity and it is coursing down its normal path. The myotendinous junction showed obvious trauma. Other than a few tagging sutures to reapproximate tissue, there was really not a whole lot that could be done. Further exploration demonstrated no other abnormality. Subq was closed with 30 Monocryl. A running 3-0 Proleneclosed the skin. A sterile dressing was applied, a bulky posterior dressing, splint, and sling



I'd go with 24341...


----------



## nabernhardt (Jun 13, 2012)

thats what I kind of thought too.
thank you for the feedback.


----------

